# Rear Boot Trim - R32 GT-R



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Specifically after the Rear trunk finisher - 84920-04U10 

It's the part that covers the rear lights in the boot (R32 GT-R)

Please let me know a price if you have one


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Probably not the news you want, but I've got the full set. I just don't really want to break it because full sets never seem to come up.


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

alexcrosse said:


> Probably not the news you want, but I've got the full set. I just don't really want to break it because full sets never seem to come up.


Would you sell the full set? If so how much? 

Cheers


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorted - Thanks all


----------

